# Ma Verb root



## Inglip

I have a friend, and she said - gutom ako. I am wondering if this is correct? 

If I am currently feeling hungry, would I say 'Gutom ako', or 'Nagugutom ako'?

Also, what if I wanted to say I am feeling VERY hungry. Would it be 'Sobrang Nagugutom ako' or 'Gutom na Gutom ako'?

Thanks


----------



## 082486

Inglip said:


> I have a friend, and she said - gutom ako. I am wondering if this is correct?
> 
> If I am currently feeling hungry, would I say 'Gutom ako', or 'Nagugutom ako'?
> 
> Also, what if I wanted to say I am feeling VERY hungry. Would it be 'Sobrang Nagugutom ako' or 'Gutom na Gutom ako'?
> 
> Thanks


 
wow! you got it right... 

i'll go with 'Nagugutom ako'? and 'Gutom na Gutom ako'?


----------



## Inglip

Woo! Got it right for once haha


----------

